# Anyone else seeing increased energy usage since last update?



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

I do the same exact commute to work daily. Since I've owned the car, it has used pretty much exactly 25% battery for this daily commute. But since the last update, the car is now showing I'm using 35-40% battery for this same exact drive. I do recall seeing something on the update about changing energy usage. 

Just curious if anyone else has noticed anything like this. A couple percent wouldn't be a big deal, but an additional 10-15% usage for no reason seems very odd.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

What does your trip meter/energy graph say about your efficiency? Is your Wh/m also up 10-15%?


----------



## Stach (Mar 27, 2019)

Also, what specific update are you on / referring to?


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Stach said:


> Also, what specific update are you on / referring to?


I would say 16.1.2 and 16.2. Both were within a week of each other


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

FRC said:


> What does your trip meter/energy graph say about your efficiency? Is your Wh/m also up 10-15%?


To be honest, I'm not sure. I don't usually track that, I'm still learning the car. But nothing has really changed as far as my commute goes. Same traffic, same speeds, same A/C usage.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Gotta say, I am REALLY not happy about this. 

Does the BMS calculate the energy usage for the car? Is there a way to reset it? Would changing the charge port ECU have any affect on calculated usage? I did not disconnect or reset anything after doing the Gen4 ECU swap, aside from just doing the OTA update.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

FRC said:


> What does your trip meter/energy graph say about your efficiency? Is your Wh/m also up 10-15%?


Bump


----------



## JMart (Sep 12, 2017)

Are you using alot of battery while you're at work as opposed to during the drive? There are quite a few things that will use it up while parked, but leaving the overheat protection on with a/c might explain the increase.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

JMart said:


> Are you using alot of battery while you're at work as opposed to during the drive? There are quite a few things that will use it up while parked, but leaving the overheat protection on with a/c might explain the increase.


I don't use any of that stuff. I do turn my AC on about 5-10 minutes before going to lunch and going home, but I've always done that.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

FRC said:


> Bump


I'm not super fluent on what to look for on my energy graph, other than the obvious stuff. I have been watching it lately and I can tell you that my "average" reading is in the 250-350 range. Of course it spikes up when on the throttle, but my daily commute is 90% highway driving.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> I'm not super fluent on what to look for on my energy graph, other than the obvious stuff. I have been watching it lately and I can tell you that my "average" reading is in the 250-350 range. Of course it spikes up when on the throttle, but my daily commute is 90% highway driving.


250-350 is quite a wide range. Check your trip card on your next commute, it will show your consumption for that short drive. For my performance 3, I need to see consumption at about 220 in order to achieve the displayed "rated" range. So, if I were consuming at 350, I'd expect to achieve about 63% (220/350) of the displayed range.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

I just jumped from 16.1.1 to 16.3 and haven't noticed any difference. The consumption remains low. 2019 Long range.


----------

